# Bloated Guppy



## Oxon Fish (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi

I have just been away for a couple of days and 1 of my guppies is looking very bloated.

The 2 other guppies and 7 Harlequins and 3 shrimp look fine.

It is a 90L planted tank and the guppies have been in the tank for about 2 months along with the shrimp, the Harlequins have been in about 6 weeks.

I don't think i am over feeding and they have not had food for a day.

Water temp is 26 degrees C, and all water parameters are very good and where they should be, only maybe the high Ph at 8.2 is high. Other parameters:

pH acidity 7.6
Nitrite 0
Nitrate 40
Ammonia 0

There doesn't appear to be any sighs of this on the other fish, and the one that is bloated was the biggest of them all, oh and they are all males.

Any help greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Graham


----------



## ZivaD (Jan 26, 2013)

Can you get a picture of the fish in question?


----------



## Oxon Fish (Feb 11, 2013)

I can put a picture up later on, i have been doing a bit more research and it is pointing towards Bloat, I will try the pea treatment and look at other treatments recommended on various sites.


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

Let us know how he does. . .


----------



## fish monger (Dec 29, 2011)

Do his scales seem to be standing out ? If so, that could point to dropsy.


----------



## Oxon Fish (Feb 11, 2013)

Transfered him to another tank and put some parasite treatment in the water, he was dead in about 3 hours. Maybe should have treated him in the main tank but did not want to treat all the fish when there was no sign of any problems with the other fish.

have done a good clean out of the main tank and all the other occupants still look fine.

Was really hopeing to save him, but i guess this is fish keeping.


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

mysterious deaths and ailments is also livebearer keeping =X


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear your fish didn't make it through. . .


----------



## Oxon Fish (Feb 11, 2013)

It is a shame, but then it has made me change tack a bit, my 2 remianing male guppies now have 4 females sharing the tank now.


----------

